# Paper mache!



## Iris Reola (Jul 31, 2011)

One thing that I've dabbled in lately aside from soap is paper mache. I bought a doll/plushie for my best friend from etsy that's supposed to be Stephen Colbert, but the picture the artist took of the doll was of him sitting at this pathetic little desk make from cardboard. Pitying this poor little doll, I set to work to make him a proper desk while awaiting his arrival! Unfortunately, the desk was too big so I had to make him a little paper mache chair as well to help boost him up. 

You can see a photo that I took of my whole set up here: http://fav.me/d421c8t

I took the photo and made the paper mache items (desk and chair). The doll was made by deadcraft on Etsy. The eagle is a Shleich figurine that I purchased at a nearby hardware and animal feed store.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 31, 2011)

Cute! You did a great job on the desk.


----------



## carebear (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cool.  My young son is eyeing paper mache as a medium but hasn't had much exposure to it.  Can you point me to a web site that's particularly good, or a book?

Thanks.


----------



## Iris Reola (Jul 31, 2011)

http://ultimatepapermache.com/

Jonni Good, the keeper of the blog, has tutorials on the website for a few different methods of paper mache. Your son will probably want to start with the flour and water and paper strips technique (like what I did with the desk), but if he decides he likes it enough to stick with it, Jonni good also has a book that explains paper mache using paper clay.


----------

